# Merckx - Columbus Tubing: TSX vs Strada OS ?



## Maverick

Good day guys.

I finally found a Merckx steel frameset (though one size larger than my preferred 51.5 tt), but it's a Strada OS and not a TSX that i always wanted  

I've been searching high and low for information on Strada OS tubeset, and here's a link explaining in brief some information on Brain OS tubing:
http://www.smartcycles.com/nemo_747.htm

Here's a chart indicating the differences in TSX tubing comparing to the rest of the Columbus tubes (end of 80s to early 90s?) - though no comparison on Brain OS as Columbus Brain was only introduced mid to late 90's
http://equusbicycle.com/bike/columbus/columbuschart.htm

On the TSX, anyone knows what does the following statement mean? "In addition to butted walls, this set has five helicoidal internal reinforcements, thus giving greater rigidity against tube flexing and torsion". What's this helicoidal internal reinforcement thingy? Does the Brain OS tubeset has this particular feature? 

It's extremely difficult to find a TSX my size and it looks like the Brain OS is the least difficult to find, at least for my size. I'm hoping to get frameset which rides and feel almost similar to the TSX.

Feel free to comment.

Cheers!


----------



## kjmunc

Hey Mav, glad to hear you found something in your size. Here's what I've been able to compile so far comparing these tubesets:

Brain OS is slightly thinner (0.1) than the SL tubeset but stiffer due to the larger diameter tubes (hence the OS designation). It's made from a Cyclex Cromo combo, which is part of the Cyclex steel line that included SP, SL, SLX, TSX, PRX, etc. Columbus improved on this line and released a line of Nivacrom steel tubes that included MAX, EL, EL/OS, Genius, Nemo, and Zona.

So TSX is basically an updated version of SLX and includes spiral ribbing for reinforcements (the helicoidal stuff they mention). To my knowledge Brain tubing does not have the spriral reinforcements that were included on the SLX, TSX, PRX. 

FWIW, both are great choices and although they are different either one would be a great ride.


----------



## kjmunc

p.s., great link with an interview straight from the horse's mouth:

http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2007/11/columbus-steel-tubing-for-frame.html


----------



## The Green Hour

You would be hard pressed to tell the difference between the Brain OS and TSX in that small of a bike. Years ago I rode a small Strada (pre OS Brain) and it was plenty firm, and rode very well.

The "rifling" or spiral butting would be better suited for larger frames and/or bigger riders. I would say that the Brain is more than adequate, especially on a well designed frame.


----------



## Maverick

@ Green Hour, kjmunc,

Thanks for the feedback.

It looks like Brain OS is actually a lower cost Columbus tubing comparing to the TSX.
Btw, is there any 'advantages' of the Brain OS tubing comparing to TSX? perhaps lower weight? 

Cheers


----------



## The Green Hour

Maverick said:


> @ Green Hour, kjmunc,
> 
> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> It looks like Brain OS is actually a lower cost Columbus tubing comparing to the TSX.
> Btw, is there any 'advantages' of the Brain OS tubing comparing to TSX? perhaps lower weight?
> 
> Cheers


There are some schools of thought regarding tubing. Most people can't tell the difference given the frame being the same dimensions, etc. Brain "may" be a better choice in a smaller frame regardless of price, which doesn't add up to that much considering the whole bike cost.

My Merckx Strada was a 52 size and was made from ( what Merckx labeled Strada on the Columbus sticker) and was actually Gara tubing. That was even lower on the scale , but that bike rode beautifully. The design and execution of that design are more important than the tubing, assuming that it is still high quality.


----------



## kjmunc

MaverickIt looks like Brain OS is actually a lower cost Columbus tubing comparing to the TSX.
[/QUOTE said:


> I'm not sure calling Brain OS "lower cost" is the right comparison. It was developed as an evolutionary step from standard size tubes with super-butting and internal spirals for reinforcement to oversized tubes that gave the bike a lighter weight, greater stiffness and completely different feel.
> 
> Green Hour is right, in a smaller frameset the stiffness/torque difference won't be nearly as pronounced as it would be in a 62cm frame, but the Brain OS will be a lighter frame regardless of the size so that is one benefit. I've never ridden Brain OS, but I had a DeRosa EL/OS and it is a pretty incredible ride.
> 
> You shouldn't feel like you are settling if you go with the Brain OS as you are getting arguably a more advanced frameset (if you consider thin-wall tubing more advanced than helicoidal spirals). Either one is unique and great in it's own right.


----------



## gomango

Well, I ride a 1991 TSX Century. I have read countless reports of the harshness of this frameset. Ok, everyone has their own opinions and that's fine. Let me say though, I find fit of the bike to be the most important factor. My Merckx fits like someone built it for me, and it is a very special bike. The ride quality is best described as aggressive, although I have taken the bike on a 300+ mile ride this past summer, and it was a joy! I think a Strada, if sized correctly, would be an automatic purchase for me as well. I've seen some real beauties lately.


----------



## Maverick

@ kjmunc, Green Hour,

Thanks a lot guys. Point taken.

gomango,

Nice TSX!


----------



## boneman

*TSX vs Brain*

Late to this one. I'm just slightly larger than you, riding frames with a 52.5-53.1 TT which usually is about 49-51 ctc on the ST. I've had a bunch of steel bikes including two out of TSX. Marinnoni custom and a Pinarello Gavia. I'm not sure how much you weigh but if you're in the 62kg and down class, I'd pass on the TSX. For me, my least favorite steel tube set of the premium models by manufacturer. Yeah, yeah, it's all about the builder, etc. That is true up to a point but after 4 custom steel frames, only up to a point. IMHO for the smaller sizes and lighter rider, TSX is one of the deadest feeling tube sets around. For steel Merckx's I have a SLX Corsa, Genius special (Genius tubing), and a Corsa 753 and I personally, would go for the OS. Brain's an excellent tube set and in OS, should be a bit lighter and much livelier than the TSX. I also have a Colnago Olympic Master. This was before the Master Light and it's a tank. A lot of people say its too stiff, heavy, etc. but I like it way better than TSX. It's stiff but reasonably comfortable with good road feel and responsive feeling when you get out of the saddle.

FYI- TSX, the splines, like rifling in a gun barrel, run the entire length of the 3 main tubes unlike SLX or SPX where it's only in the butt area.

Good luck.



Maverick said:


> Good day guys.
> 
> I finally found a Merckx steel frameset (though one size larger than my preferred 51.5 tt), but it's a Strada OS and not a TSX that i always wanted
> 
> I've been searching high and low for information on Strada OS tubeset, and here's a link explaining in brief some information on Brain OS tubing:
> http://www.smartcycles.com/nemo_747.htm
> 
> Here's a chart indicating the differences in TSX tubing comparing to the rest of the Columbus tubes (end of 80s to early 90s?) - though no comparison on Brain OS as Columbus Brain was only introduced mid to late 90's
> http://equusbicycle.com/bike/columbus/columbuschart.htm
> 
> On the TSX, anyone knows what does the following statement mean? "In addition to butted walls, this set has five helicoidal internal reinforcements, thus giving greater rigidity against tube flexing and torsion". What's this helicoidal internal reinforcement thingy? Does the Brain OS tubeset has this particular feature?
> 
> It's extremely difficult to find a TSX my size and it looks like the Brain OS is the least difficult to find, at least for my size. I'm hoping to get frameset which rides and feel almost similar to the TSX.
> 
> Feel free to comment.
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## Maverick

boneman,

thanks for the comparison between the TSX and Brain. 
well, i didn't know that the TSX is considered a dead tubing. my impression was that "dead" feel can only be use to describe CF  

anyway, the Merckx Strada OS is currently on its way to Tokyo..finally 

a tad larger than what i initially wanted, 53.5cm top tube (not sure if this is correct but that's what the owner told me). it's a 50cm ctc.
I'm 58kg. I'm currently riding the Time ULTEAM '07, with a 51.5 toptube.

will post a picture one i receive it.

cheers!


----------



## boneman

*Cool*

I'm down in Singapore after 4 years in Shanghai. I have to go to Tokyo in November, probably for 2 weeks on business, Akasaka. It will be a grind workwise. How's the weather? Probably getting cooler. I had a Kalavinka custom made last year in Tokyo. If you like steel, worth checking out.



Maverick said:


> boneman,
> 
> thanks for the comparison between the TSX and Brain.
> well, i didn't know that the TSX is considered a dead tubing. my impression was that "dead" feel can only be use to describe CF
> 
> anyway, the Merckx Strada OS is currently on its way to Tokyo..finally
> 
> a tad larger than what i initially wanted, 53.5cm top tube (not sure if this is correct but that's what the owner told me). it's a 50cm ctc.
> I'm 58kg. I'm currently riding the Time ULTEAM '07, with a 51.5 toptube.
> 
> will post a picture one i receive it.
> 
> cheers!


----------



## Maverick

boneman,

temperature in Tokyo is currently hovering between 15-21deg C. 
should get significantly colder in November, probably sub 10deg C then.

thanks on the steel frame suggestion.
i'd stick to the Merckx for now. 

on the Merckx, i'm currently deciding if i should keep the original Campy Centaur 8speed components (with Ergo shifters) or should i upgrade to 11speed Campy.:idea:


----------



## boneman

*ha ha, my blood's thinned out from the heat*

Personally, I would consider going with used or NOS Chorus/Record in 10 speed perhaps with 2009 Centaur shifters which are 10 speed Ergo but in the new style of hoods. 



Maverick said:


> boneman,
> 
> temperature in Tokyo is currently hovering between 15-21deg C.
> should get significantly colder in November, probably sub 10deg C then.
> 
> thanks on the steel frame suggestion.
> i'd stick to the Merckx for now.
> 
> on the Merckx, i'm currently deciding if i should keep the original Campy Centaur 8speed components (with Ergo shifters) or should i upgrade to 11speed Campy.:idea:


----------



## gomango

Full 2009 Centaur, if Campy winds your binder. There is a source for Record cranks though, that are better priced than the Centaur unit. Be quick about finding the Centaur alloy levers though. Going, going, gone.


----------



## Maverick

there's a Merckx TSX on eBay my size!


----------

